# Each day as it comes.



## Caroline (Sep 24, 2010)

having announced to a number of people I am on a diet and asked they help by not offering me sweets, I have decided to take each day as it comes. People are offering me sweets or giving lots of unwanted/un needed advice.

from today I am not on a formal diet, I am trying to follow a simple sensible eating plan and making an effort to be more active and see how it goes.

If you hear of murders in a major London Reference Library or of a pineapple being put where the sun on't shine you'll know my levels are too high or someone has over stepped the mark withthe sweets...


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Caroline, taking each day as it comes is the way forward. Looking at it as healthy eating rather than dieting is better & not putting to much pressure on yourself. 

Your doing an amazing job xxx


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

Caroline said:


> If you hear of murders in a major London Reference Library or of a pineapple being put where the sun on't shine you'll know my levels are too high or someone has over stepped the mark withthe sweets...




I ll keep an eye out on london tonight .....they drove me too it honestly m'lud !


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Caroline

I totally agree each day as it comes and tomorrow is a new day with a line drawn under the previous if doesn;t go too well.

I have to say I have made a few observations since June.

1) The people who constantly offer me sweets etc are the same people who ask should i be eating something when caught with a jacket potato or something!!!!
2) Those same people have not commented one bit on the 43lbs I have lost since June(not even when others have commented whilst the same people are sat with us) and neither have they commented on how much slimmer and healthier I look.

Yet

The Tesco delivery man yesterday asked me if I had been away as I looked very very healthy and then spent 5 mins talking about my weight loss and asked for a little advice himself -all this time my tuna steaks defrosting bless him! 

I spent a moment afterwards re-evaluating who was important in my life and suddenly realised these so called 'friends' are the same people who for the last 5 years have put me off losing weight.

Sorry - I ended up going off on one there.

Just keep it up Caroline, one day at a time, even if you feel the need to post in the group at the end of each day.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 25, 2010)

You have made the best decision I believe...............if ppl need to be murdered to give you peace then so be it, only kiddin..throw some books at them........


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. I made adecison that every pack of sweets put on my desk for me will end up in the bin as I will be taking fruit in.

I'm not using the d word as it is now a swear word.

I am making small changes and taking a day at a time. It seems more achiveable than saying this week I am going to loose this ammount of weight and I am not getting on the scales. The plan is to eat more healthily and if I am bad one day then Ihave another day tomorrow.


----------



## MargB (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't use the d word either.  It is healthier eating and a diet for life, not a weight reducing diet until target is reached.  

Problem is, some people don't understand the word diet and think it is only when you are trying to lose weight.  It isn't, it is what you eat.  I have been on a 'diet' almost 30 years, ever since I was diagnosed with stomach ulcers.  I can now giggle remembering my reaction when the doc said:
if you drink, stop, 
if you eat spicey food, stop, 
if you eat fatty food, stop, 
if you eat greasy food, stop 
and I was left wondering what was left!!


----------

